# Hog trapping



## Annoth (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone got some tips on trapping a large sounder? There's about 27 of the little devils on my property and I'm looking into a nice large corral with saloon doors or an angled side swing and some corn. Wish I could afford JAGER Pro (/ any other remote controlled guillotine door) or T A C but not much you can do when raising fat-minded livestock!


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

You are on the right track with a large corral trap, but the repeating door deals don't work as well as you would think. You need to get the hogs used to going in the trap, prop the door ( like a manual guillotine door) open for a couple of weeks and keep corn in there for them to eat, then when they are comfortable with going in the trap, put your trigger towards the back of the trap with a little bait there and a lot in the rest of the trap, this gives the majority of the sounder time to get in the trap before the trigger is tripped and you should be able to catch most of the sounder.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Dont see why you cant cheaply rig a door. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Zq2uWYz6Y[/ame]


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Now that is complicated!!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

It does not have to be though.

that was just one example,
you could just use a receiver from a garage door, but you can buy one for less then 60 bucks new (like the one below 42.90). remote less then $20. 

http://www.allsecurityequipment.com...MASTER-312HM&gclid=CPP1s_D9rLoCFeYWMgodrwMAtw

use a cheap wireless ip camera to monitor the trap (50-100 bucks) take your pick.
then theres even free software that can monitor and notify you of action.

http://www.ispyconnect.com/features.aspx#home

decent sized 12v battery,solar charger ($$$ ?, lots of options)

Door pop (20 bucks)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/261289051141?lpid=82

Unless you plan on always being within remote range need a way to be able to trigger all that...
thinking you could modify the a remote, rather then a push button for a switch you attach wire leads, attach to a relay, something like this

http://sigma-shop.com/product.php?ProductID=7 (USB Relay, 20 British pounds, not sure on conversion rate)

of coarse you can have a second with push button also.

tie that together with a internet connection and a smart phone would work like the one in the video.

assuming you got a PC,the Internet connection,a smart phone,talking less then 250. bucks for that rig, less the battery and solar charger. you might not even need a charger? bet a little shopping and you can save 50 bucks off that figure. 
So less then 300 bucks total package is my est.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Why not just make the door mechanically operated like most other live traps? Just put the pan on the far side of the pen and run a steel cable to the trigger under the door.

It could be as simple as a pipe holding up the door with a cable attached at the bottom and attached to the pan so when the hog steps on the pan it pulls the pipe out from under the door.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

He wants the whole herd.

Much less Likely with that arrangement.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

id suggest mechanical release too. if possible locate where you can check to see if you caught anything from a distance. soak your corn in strawberry kool ade. mix kool ade in a spray bottle and squirt on anything you touch


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

||Downhome|| said:


> He wants the whole herd.
> 
> Much less Likely with that arrangement.


True but to increase the odds feed them in the pen until you think they have stopped being cautious and then put your trigger pan on the far side of the pen. Maybe even take a posthole digger and dig a hole so they have to work for the bait.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Forget triggered doors that crap gets one or two & leaves the rest out in the cold. Build a figure 9 trap from cattle panels. You can use t posts but stouter is better. Make sure there is plenty of overlap where the tail of the 9 meets the circle or they'll be able to push back out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

We always dug a hole 5' long , 4' deep & 3'wide . Sprinkle ashes in the bottom of the hole & place a pea close to the edge of the hole . Hide nearby & when a hog comes by to take a pea , kick him in the ash hole .


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a co worker of mine in TX uses a simple door trap the hole works is made of hog pannel , and t posts he has no welder so he put t posts inside and out with the panel between and wired it all together with fencing wire, the door is hog panel but re-enforced with angle iron he puts the corn in a 5 gallon pail on a concrete block , and props the door open , when they are good at knocking over the pail and eating it every night he sets the trigger on the door that has some bungee cords added to help it close , the door trigger is a piece of broom handle that holds the door open with a rope that goes over a pipe that is over the trap tied to the handle of the bucket with no slack in it when the bucket falls off the block it pulls the section of broom handle that holds the door open and the door closes 


simple works his trap is only large enough for 2-3 pigs at a time ,he said they come and go he only has 7 acers so it is hard to know when they are going to get there , i think he leaves a bit of corn in the bucket and when they tip it over and start eating it , he refills the bucket and waits for when they empty it every night then sets the trigger on the door 
the rope and every thing are always there but he wires the door open until he is sure they are coming in regular

then he calls the butch lets them know he has some to come in he can wait till the butcher is open and ready and then they get dispatched and taken strait to the butcher


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Where is your property located at? It might give us ideas what you can do with it.


----------

